# Ariens Snowblower 5524/MD 93204 Won't Keep Running



## Gourdygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi, Need help!

I ran the snowblower last week for snow. Ran fine. Started up later to clear more, added gas and oil. It will not keep running now. I changed the gas just to be sure. I have no idea where the fuel filter is to check it. Would appreciate any help, more snow is coming.

Gourdygal


----------



## bozodog (Nov 27, 2009)

Dirty, contaminated gas is the usual cause. You "should' be using a stabilizer. like Sta-Bil or SeaFoam in that machine and the gas can you use. Today's gas doesn't have much more than a 30 day shelf life, so _always_ use fresh fuel. 

Empty out the system, and add double the amount of stabilizer, run the machine as long as possible, restarting when necessary. This will often clean things out. 

If that doesn't work, the carb will probably need a good cleaning. You can start with a can of spray carb cleaner, and spray inside and out liberally. Getting into all the tiny passages you can. Clean the gas lines and fuel tank. 

Last step would be to disassemble that carb for a good soak and cleaning.


----------



## bt2120 (Jan 20, 2010)

Gordygal,
I have an Ariens 5524 with a 5.5HP Tecumseh Snow King Engine. It's not even 3 years old. Had it into the Dealer in Sept. for tune up, Oil Change Etc. Used it with the first snow and was doing the same things I took it in for, hard starting, back fire and die out when put under a load. Took it back to the Dealer. They had to order a new short block for it. Am currently waiting for it to come in.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

A short block does not really sound right, unless the carb was leaking gas into the crank case.

Make sure you check the oil before using the new engine. If it over full (with gas) that have been the problem.

BG


----------



## bt2120 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just got the Snowblower back Today. They installed a new short block and it runs like new. Used it today with the snow we got.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for getting back to us. Keep an eye on the oil level.

BG


----------

